# Need some help



## Anthony123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Okay guys, I'm an older guy 45 years old. When I was in my 20's I weighed in at 115lbs. I started using Androstenedione, DHEA, Tribulus Terrestis and stacked two weeks on two weeks off. I jumped to 155lbs, low body fat if I remember around 8-10%. I maintained that for several years. I stopped working out all together in my 30's. I went thru a bout of depression and anxiety. Jumped to a whopping 215lbs. But not the good 215lbs. I looked like I was 9 months pregnant. I started back working out about 9 months ago. Increased my calorie intake, vitamin intake, water intake, taking ShredOne, TestOne, Radiate, CLA, Carnitine, and Protein. Dropped back to 185lbs. Back up to 193lbs. Went in and had my test levels checked and they were low. Pituitary Gland test showed it was working properly but my Thryroids were not. So they put me on Levothyroxine. Pros: Energy level is up Cons: Appetite is thru the roof. 


I need something. These BS supplements are not helping. I am seeing minimum gains in the gym. My recovery time sucks. On the plus side, MY DICK WORKS. 

I have contemplated Sustanon 250. Just not sure if I wanna stick a needle in my ass. What else is out there?


----------



## Anthony123 (Aug 23, 2016)

I guess I should add I'm 5'9 193-194lbs. I fluctuate back and forth.


----------



## tunafisherman (Aug 23, 2016)

1)  your diet and everything needs to be in check before you start
2)  Oral AAS are very tough on liver (from what I have read, I never took them) so you need to be careful there.
3)  If you want to get into the game, you have to be fine with needles...no other way around that.
4)  Go to a wellness clinic and get on TRT.  They may give you the gel or whatever and that will help you, but it is nothing compared to pinning.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 23, 2016)

What were your test levels


----------



## Anthony123 (Aug 23, 2016)

First Test 286, Second Test 278

Go back in October for another test. That will be three months on Levothyroxine


----------



## Anthony123 (Aug 23, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> 1)  your diet and everything needs to be in check before you start
> 2)  Oral AAS are very tough on liver (from what I have read, I never took them) so you need to be careful there.
> 3)  If you want to get into the game, you have to be fine with needles...no other way around that.
> 4)  Go to a wellness clinic and get on TRT.  They may give you the gel or whatever and that will help you, but it is nothing compared to pinning.



I can't find a place that will prescribe TRT. They are very skiddish about that around here


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 23, 2016)

Look for an actually trt clinic, that's all the do is give people shots of test for low test levels


----------



## Anthony123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Just checked for nearest TRT Clinic. Over 1000 miles away


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2016)

You could call & ask your pharmacist.  "I'm looking for a trt doc can you recommend anyone"?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Can you please post your full blood work? Including total testosterone, estradiol, LH and FSH? Also, what time of day was the blood work taken at?

The first thing you need to do is not jump on anything else right now. The reason being is that hypothyroidism, which is what you're suffering from and the reason they put you on T4, is associated with low testosterone. Hypothyroidism can cause secondary hypogonadism by desensitizing the LH response to GnRH. It can lower free testosterone levels well. Wait until your hypothyroidism is treated and the treatment settles in before doing anything else.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you please post your full blood work? Including total testosterone, estradiol, LH and FSH? Also, what time of day was the blood work taken at?
> 
> The first thing you need to do is not jump on anything else right now. The reason being is that hypothyroidism, which is what you're suffering from and the reason they put you on T4, is associated with low testosterone. Hypothyroidism can cause secondary hypogonadism by desensitizing the LH response to GnRH. It can lower free testosterone levels well. Wait until your hypothyroidism is treated and the treatment settles in before doing anything else.



This ^^^ 

You need to not screw with your hormones in any way right now. The t4 could resolve your testosterone levels and restore them to something more suitable.

I will also add there is more to this than drugs.  One of my closest friends made the best progress of his life AFTER coming off a cycle and his hormones were in the shitter.

Just gotta be patient and start learning what kind of a diet and training plan will work best to get you to your goal.


----------



## IHI (Aug 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you please post your full blood work? Including total testosterone, estradiol, LH and FSH? Also, what time of day was the blood work taken at?
> 
> The first thing you need to do is not jump on anything else right now. The reason being is that hypothyroidism, which is what you're suffering from and the reason they put you on T4, is associated with low testosterone. Hypothyroidism can cause secondary hypogonadism by desensitizing the LH response to GnRH. It can lower free testosterone levels well. Wait until your hypothyroidism is treated and the treatment settles in before doing anything else.



Almost wonder if once they get the thyroid dealt with if they won't give him a run of Clomid for a few months and see if that smoke and mirror trick to the brain will boost his levels. Won't be superman level shit, but if it can get him to a place levels are good "normal as 90% of docs will state", and his sense of we'll being is ACTUALLY normal (hard to judge after being a zombe for who knows how long and forgetting what overall feel good/being good is all about). 

But I do agree, while going thru all these tests and regions with your doctor, just stick with that and only that. It will be too hard to pin point anything if you start adding in accessory hormones because it will jade any and everything they are currently treating/monitoring. It's he'll brotha, I went thru 7 months of bullshit, being drained of blood every week for months, blood infusions, sleep study, MRI, multiplease doctors and various drugs before I was sent to a specialist endo 2hrs away from me because my body and tests had the local yokals all stumped and they were afraid to touch anything remotely related to the taboo "trt"...azzholes.

Gooduck


----------



## Anthony123 (Aug 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can you please post your full blood work? Including total testosterone, estradiol, LH and FSH? Also, what time of day was the blood work taken at?
> 
> The first thing you need to do is not jump on anything else right now. The reason being is that hypothyroidism, which is what you're suffering from and the reason they put you on T4, is associated with low testosterone. Hypothyroidism can cause secondary hypogonadism by desensitizing the LH response to GnRH. It can lower free testosterone levels well. Wait until your hypothyroidism is treated and the treatment settles in before doing anything else.


Blood work was done at 8:30am. I will try and get the other results for you


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Anthony123 said:


> Blood work was done at 8:30am. I will try and get the other results for you



Assuming you wake up around that time as well? For testosterone, it's best to get tested as soon as you can after waking up. A few hours difference is fine but you don't want to wake up at 6am and get blood drawn at 4pm.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 23, 2016)

IHI said:


> Almost wonder if once they get the thyroid dealt with if they won't give him a run of Clomid for a few months and see if that smoke and mirror trick to the brain will boost his levels. Won't be superman level shit, but if it can get him to a place levels are good "normal as 90% of docs will state", and his sense of we'll being is ACTUALLY normal (hard to judge after being a zombe for who knows how long and forgetting what overall feel good/being good is all about).
> 
> But I do agree, while going thru all these tests and regions with your doctor, just stick with that and only that. It will be too hard to pin point anything if you start adding in accessory hormones because it will jade any and everything they are currently treating/monitoring. It's he'll brotha, I went thru 7 months of bullshit, being drained of blood every week for months, blood infusions, sleep study, MRI, multiplease doctors and various drugs before I was sent to a specialist endo 2hrs away from me because my body and tests had the local yokals all stumped and they were afraid to touch anything remotely related to the taboo "trt"...azzholes.
> 
> Gooduck



He might not need Clomid or anything else even. The levels could come back on their own once his thyroid hormone levels have stabilized.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 23, 2016)

I would say, put on womens clothing and stap around.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 23, 2016)

very creepy avi u got there


----------



## nightster (Aug 23, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Assuming you wake up around that time as well? For testosterone, it's best to get tested as soon as you can after waking up. A few hours difference is fine but you don't want to wake up at 6am and get blood drawn at 4pm.



How does the time of day affect bw?  Does it read lower/ higher, or etc.?


----------



## IHI (Aug 23, 2016)

nightster said:


> How does the time of day affect bw?  Does it read lower/ higher, or etc.?



Assumin you have a 1st shift job/schedule and go to bed at a normal time. Your levels are peaked upon waking and slowly diminish as the day wears on, so 8am is the universal blood draw peak time to get good labs from.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 24, 2016)

Clear Eye's Might Help

View attachment 3152


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 24, 2016)

nightster said:


> How does the time of day affect bw?  Does it read lower/ higher, or etc.?




Like IHI said, testosterone operates on a diurnal Rhythm. It's highest upon waking and slowly tapers down throughout the day.


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 25, 2016)

What part about it is creepy. That part with the hot girls, or the handsome fellow in between them who obviously work out?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 25, 2016)

Mega-Anabolics said:


> What part about it is creepy. That part with the hot girls, or the handsome fellow in between them who obviously work out?



I wasnt talking about u dickhead


----------



## Mega-Anabolics (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok . My head is the shape of a dick, thats true.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 25, 2016)

My dickhead is the shape of a dick head.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 25, 2016)

Pillar called me a dickhead the other day. 

It hurt my feeling


----------

